# Pork shoulder and brisket together



## scandall (Dec 24, 2021)

Good afternoon to you all, I haven't posted ever and thought this would yield some results. 
I received a "z" grill and smoked a pork butt on it. Came out great. Now I'm looking for answers about smoking a pork shoulder and brisket at the same time. Lots of company coming so I don't have time to do one and then the other using different woods. I've got my meats; a 7 lb. brisket point and a 7 lb B/I shoulder. Can this be done successfully? Your comments are greatly appreciated! Thank you, Scandall!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 24, 2021)

If they both fit on the grill, they can be successfully cooked together. Would be the same target IT, I assume? Just will have to rotate the meat on the grill as the cook progresses for hot spots. Otherwise go after it and git it done. What temp you running?


----------



## DougE (Dec 24, 2021)

What SmokinEdge said, as long as they both fit, I don't see any reason why you can't cook them both at the same time.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 24, 2021)

Only suggestion I would make is not to just use oak or mesquite.    Lighter or fruit woods usually better for the pork.


----------



## scandall (Dec 25, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> If they both fit on the grill, they can be successfully cooked together. Would be the same target IT, I assume? Just will have to rotate the meat on the grill as the cook progresses for hot spots. Otherwise go after it and git it done. What temp you running?


Thanks, I went to 225 but averaged around 215. They are looking great so far!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 25, 2021)

Sounds like solid advice from the others. But, my question is.....Where and when do we eat?   Welcome to the forums from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 25, 2021)

And where are the pics of said cook ?


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome! How did it turn out!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And yes we love seeing pics! Curious as well how it turned out for you. 

Ryan


----------

